# Police Trade-In Glock 19 GEN3.........good used price?



## ZachRabbit

Anyone know what a good used price on a Police Trade In Glock 19 Gen3 would be? 14 round Law Enforcement clip.... slide sounds a bit squeaky.... gun shop guy said he'll clean it up if i buy it..... but they want $489.99 for it.....which i know is RAPE.....but what's a good price if i can get him to bring it down?


----------



## ZachRabbit

another thing, should i even consider buying a used Glock? or should i just go for a brand new one? (in which case i'd most likely buy a Gen4....although the local gun shop has a Gen3 brand new......the used one i'm looking at is at the shop i go to for their range)


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

ZachRabbit said:


> ....gun shop guy said *he'll clean and lube it up *if i buy it..... but they want $489.99 for it.....*which i know is RAPE*.....but what's a good price _*if i can get him to go down on it?*_


this has to be the best phrasing and use of double entendre ever in respect to glocks

:smt023


----------



## ZachRabbit

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> this has to be the best phrasing and use of double entendre ever in respect to glocks
> 
> :smt023


wahahahahahaa.....totally not what i meant... but wow. i'll watch my wording next time. lol. :anim_lol:


----------



## ZachRabbit

but in all seriousness......what is a good price if i have room to haggle?


----------



## denner

You can get a brand new gen 3 glock for $499.00? I'd offer them $350.


----------



## ZachRabbit

denner said:


> You can get a brand new gen 3 glock for $499.00? I'd offer them $350.


sounds about right.....the new one at the local gun shop has $519.99 on the price tag.... no way i'd pay that much because i know they're a little less.

seeing as Glocks are pretty durable.....am i going to be okay with buying used? or should i just spend the extra cash to go with new?

i thought about the Gen4 since it seems they've at least fixed the spring issue they had. i don't know of any other issues? maybe Gen4 owners can attest to problems other than the spring exchange they had to do?


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott

If I could get a good price on a used Glock,,I would jump all over it! 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but the only time a cop uses his gun is at the range any way,,,,and thats not to often.


----------



## ZachRabbit

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> If I could get a good price on a used Glock,,I would jump all over it!
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the only time a cop uses his gun is at the range any way,,,,and thats not to often.


that's supposed to be how it works, yes. they only ever fire them at the range, and being around here, i highly doubt it was used in a gun fight any time during its life.
i don't know if this thing is just squeaky because it hasn't been cleaned, or what.... but to me it sounds like it's been dropped a time or two. maybe i'm just thinking too much into it....but IIRC i saw a place where the finish on the slide looks like it hit something or rubbed up against some sandpaper. lol. and it doesn't really look like holster wear to me. i'll have to check it out again when i go up there today and see if it looks like it was dropped.

but then again dropping a Glock shouldn't really hurt it........


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott

The wear you see on it could be from the seat belt in the car......

If you are thinking about a Glock,,,,you need to see this!

Glock 21 Torture Test - Theprepared.com


----------



## ZachRabbit

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> The wear you see on it could be from the seat belt in the car......
> 
> If you are thinking about a Glock,,,,you need to see this!
> 
> Glock 21 Torture Test - Theprepared.com


oh i've known about a couple torture tests!

i'm proud to say after shooting it up against the M&P9c, i put a down payment on a like-new condition Glock 19 they JUST got in the day after i was there shooting the first time.   

i'm pretty excited. i have pictures but my phone is dead so i have no way to upload them at the moment.... plus they're pretty crappy pictures. you guys will have to see this thing, it's nice.
i DEFINITELY liked the M&P, but the Glock had a little more to hold on to, i shot pretty good with both, so honestly, i'd own both in a heartbeat. very accurate guns. i don't know if the M&P is any more durable than a Glock, but i'm not planning on torturing any of my guns or going on any survival trips anytime soon. haha.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott

Next time your at the store, get the guy to take the slide off of the M&P and the Glock and look at them. The M&P is just a copy of the Glock design..................


----------



## ZachRabbit

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> Next time your at the store, get the guy to take the slide off of the M&P and the Glock and look at them. The M&P is just a copy of the Glock design..................


yeah i noticed that. haha.
there are a few Glock-like guns out there. 
if i get any other glocks i'll probably get a .45 or something of that nature.

i'm not biased on brands, although Glock is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## cocojo

Let me ask you which generation is the 19 and does it have night sights that work? I would not pay 489.00 for a used 19 unless is was in new condition with night sights. You should be looking at 350.00 as stated above without night sights and max about 425.00 with. If you buy it cheap ship it to Glock they will refurbish it like new for short money but buy it cheap. I have to say if you live in Massachusetts or one of the other restrictive states, then I can understand the higher price but if you live in a non restrictive state it's too much money. Those states won't sell you a new glock unless your LE.


----------



## SMann

Blue label gen3 G19's sold for $398 new. Anything over $300 is highway robbery in my opinion.


----------



## gldnrott

I can't believe what the put that Glock through. It hurt me to see those pictures but feel even better knowing I have one at my side.


----------



## Jess

ZachRabbit said:


> that's supposed to be how it works, yes. they only ever fire them at the range, and being around here, i highly doubt it was used in a gun fight any time during its life.
> i don't know if this thing is just squeaky because it hasn't been cleaned, or what.... but to me it sounds like it's been dropped a time or two. maybe i'm just thinking too much into it....but IIRC i saw a place where the finish on the slide looks like it hit something or rubbed up against some sandpaper. lol. and it doesn't really look like holster wear to me. i'll have to check it out again when i go up there today and see if it looks like it was dropped.
> 
> but then again dropping a Glock shouldn't really hurt it........


Holster wear or seat belt. The tennifer finish is no longer at 3 microns??? (I hated that video after watching it for the 1000th time.) My super used duty issue 19 has holster wear, dropped wear, seat belt wear, idiot wear (some idiot scribed the serial number on the side of the slide with an engraver. Looks like an 8 year old did it.) Anyways, it still shoots just fine. It spent the first 8 years of it's life on the rack of "range" weapons and a safe estimate of the wear and tear by a department armorer was 800,000+/- rounds PRIOR to being issued to me. Put in new extractor, captured slide spring, cleaned, lubed and shoots like a new one. Only now it only qualifies once a year. I wouldn't trade the ugly SOB and I trust it literallly with my life every day.

I'm of a mind with the other guy. No more than $300. Show up with cash. He'll deal.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Jess said:


> ..... safe estimate of the wear and tear by a department armorer was 800,000+/- rounds PRIOR to being issued to me. .....


800,000 (eight hundred thousand rounds) fired from your gun BEFORE you got it? that must be some kind of all time endurance record for any individual gun ever.


----------



## berettabone

Wwwwwwwhhhhhhaaaaaatttttt???????????


----------



## scooter

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> Next time your at the store, get the guy to take the slide off of the M&P and the Glock and look at them. The M&P is just a copy of the Glock design..................


And a great many auto pistols are just altered copies of the 1911...............


----------



## Jess

Way back when I spent almost as much time on the range instructing Department shooters as I did actually working I was (and believe I still am) purdy darned square with a handgun. We swapped (as a Department) the 38 and 357 line we carried (mostly 686's and GP100's) for the Glock, back in....1997 (ish?). Anyway, yeah, we were a day late and a dollar short as usual. Most complex's employing upwards of 500 security employees with requal's yearly, some bi-yearly for tactical, instructors and transport staff. A "set" of firearms would be maintained for range use at each armory. Usually in the neighborhood of 20 guns. Sent out each week, sometimes for 4 to 5 days of qualification courses, for up to 20 shooters firing anywhere from 68 rounds per day (6 practice, 50 qual course and 12 discretionary) to several hundred if the shooter needed another qual round, remedial instruction, transition course (new Glock qualifiers 300-500 rds), etc. Basically, the same 20 (+/-) firearms would see constant use for years. I have to tell you I was not initially impressed with the change. But after seeing the same bang bangs used for several years with little to no repair required, I fell in love with them. So when I finally switched over to a remote duty location requiring an issue firearm (domiciled) and I was given the only thing available (an old range banger) I wasn't too worried. I took it into an armorer and had a function check done. She was prone to class 3's as the extractor was worn out and the slide spring was of the original un-captured variety (as I recall now the firing pin, though working, was worn enough to be replaced.) A thorough go thru and replacement of the said parts has resulted in a thoroughly worn yet so far very reliable duty gun. No burps and going on 3 years with the same one. In fact I just qual'd with it last month. 248 out of 250. No malfunctions (other than my eyes gettting older and my hand not nearly as in practice as it used to be. Those 2 points were shooter error. .


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

scooter said:


> And a great many auto pistols are just altered copies of the 1911...............


and for every m&p they sell, they give a chunk of the profit to glock.... glock sued and won for patent infringement.... so basically, the m&p is a licensed copy of the glock


----------



## Jess

Are you sure it's the M&P? I thought it was the Sigma. I remember when that came out it was soooo blatently obvious. Almost rude. 

Momma was issued a M&P 40 for duty and I got a chance to put in some time with it. Don't recall it as being the copy of a Glock like the Sigma was, but hey, anything is possible. It's industrial espionage!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Jess said:


> Are you sure it's the M&P? I thought it was the Sigma. I remember when that came out it was soooo blatently obvious. Almost rude.
> 
> Momma was issued a M&P 40 for duty and I got a chance to put in some time with it. Don't recall it as being the copy of a Glock like the Sigma was, but hey, anything is possible. It's industrial espionage!


you are correct, i misspoke ... its is/was the sigma..... my apologies


----------



## Jess

No sweat from my brow. As I get older I mis-quote and mix up info all the time. I owe my partner a burro at least twice a month for quoting 80's music wrong! Something I used to think I was an afficionado at... Apparently not it would seem. It always starts, "Man do you remember that song?! I was AT that concert, so-n-so was the **** back then!" And then Albert says, "That wasn't so-n-so." "Yes, Albert, it WAS!" "Wanna bet a burro...?" It's all down hill from there.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

i guess at 48 its time for me to take some ginko..... IF i remember


----------

